# Moving to Greece



## Jmartin45 (May 4, 2014)

Hi there. I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm looking to move out to Corfu, and was wondering if anyone could give me a little advice on what are the first things I should do to get the ball rolling. (Job and house hunting, health care, etc) I'm just looking for a bit of a lifestyle change. Went out to Corfu last year with a few friends on a holiday, and we had an amazing time. Loved the local cuisine, the locals were so friendly, and the climate was fantastic. So Corfu is the place I'm looking to move to. Any advice that anyone has would be very much appreciated.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*corfu*

if you look down at a few posts below you will find quite a few answers to your questions as moving to corfu seems to be a favorite at the moment


----------

